# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Những kiểu nhân viên được sếp tôn trọng

## thanhcuc

Tham khảo các kiểu nhân viên được sếp tốt trong để không chỉ điều chỉ hành vi và thái độ trong công việc để được sếp tôn trọng mà để các nhà tuyển dụng qua các trang tuyển dụng như https://timvieclamthem.vn/ đánh giá cao khả năng của bạn.Dưới đây là một số kiểu nhân viên mà sếp yêu quý và đánh giá cao: 

nếu như cấp trên luôn lắng nghe chủ ý của bạn theo cách chăm chú nghĩ là quản lý đang thể hiện tôn trọng với bạn.

nếu như chỉ làm tốt việc được giao thôi thì chưa đủ. các câu kiểu như “Việc đó nằm ngoại nhiệm vụ của tôi” sẽ chẳng bao giờ gây được cảm tình và tôn trọng của cấp trên đối với bạn.

Hiệp, vốn là một nhân viên cấp dưới thông thường như hàng trăm nhân viên cấp dưới khác ở công ty. tuy nhiên, từ ánh mắt đồng nghiệp, Hiệp thực sự là con người đáng khâm phục. Dù không thật tài xuất sắc ưu tú hơn những người khác có bằng cấp này nọ nhưng Hiệp lại có bản lĩnh, sự quyết đoán và mẫn cán hơn hẳn. mỗi khi có công việc gian truân mà thời giờ hối hả, yên cầu người thực hiện phải nỗ lực rất là chính mình thì Hiệp sẽ ngay lập tức nhận nghĩa vụ ngay mà dường như không cần đòi hỏi trước bất cứ điều gì trong lúc những con người khác còn ngần ngừ. không ít lần cả gan nhận việc khó mà hoàn thiện giỏi còn hơn mong đợi, Hiệp biến thành một nhân viên cấp dưới đáng tự hào trong ánh mắt quản lý.


Với tầm quan trọng một người quản lý và vận hành, sếp của Hiệp tự hiểu rằng ông đã có trong bàn tay một nhân viên tuy thông thường về năng lực chuyên môn nhưng còn đáng quý hơn mấy tay nhân viên cấp dưới khác tài xuất sắc ưu tú nhưng luôn luôn miệng kêu khó, kêu khổ, chưa làm thì đã đòi hỏi này nọ. Và ông cũng biết để hoàn thành xong được khối công việc đồ sộ đó, Hiệp đã phải rất nhiều đêm thức trắng hay ở lại công ty thao tác làm việc muộn cho kịp quy trình. Sự cống hiến của Hiệp đôi lúc khiến cho ông phải sự thật xúc động và tỏ thái độ tôn trọng Hiệp ra mặt, nếu không nói là ông rất nể phục sức thao tác làm việc và ý chí hơn con người của anh.

đôi lúc, không thật khó khăn để đạt được sự tôn trọng của sếp. với các con người như Hiệp, việc cố gắng đáp ứng lợi ích chung của công ty theo cách nhiệt tình hơn chứ không những triển khai xong nghĩa vụ trong khoanh vùng phạm vi trọng trách của chính mình là theo một cách “ghi điểm” từ ánh mắt cấp trên hoàn chỉnh và bền chặt nhất. hành vi này của nhân viên cấp dưới nhiều khi còn giúp họ thăng quan tiến chức nhanh gọn lẹ hơn hết mong đợi so với những nhân viên khác dù chuyên môn bằng cấp, kinh nghiệm đôi khi còn thua kém chút ít. dẫu thế đây chưa phải là phương thức độc tôn để nhân viên đã có được sự nể phục, sự tôn trọng từ các ông quản lý.

Là nhân viên của một doanh nghiệp xuất nhập khẩu, Kiên rất được quản lý coi trọng và nhiều khi còn nhờ anh góp ý cho một chiến lược gì đấy. những hành động nhỏ mỗi ngày của Kiên trên công ty là “thước đo” nhận định nhân viên của quản lý anh.

Khác với các con người khác khi không làm tốt việc gì chỉ nghĩ ngay đến sự việc rối rít xin lỗi thì trái lại nếu như trong phác đồ thực hiện một dự án, nếu như kết quả đó của Kiên chưa dành được điểm mười thì chẳng bao giờ Kiên xin lỗi tương tự như ngỏ lời mong sếp tha thứ ngay lập tức mà Kiên luôn nỗ lực chứng tỏ với sếp rằng anh rất có khả năng làm tốt hơn thế và lần tới khẳng định ông sẽ thấy Kiên có phương thức khác để giải quyết và xử lý để rồi đem về các kết quả may mắn. Hay trước khi tới gặp sếp để hỏi chủ ý luận điểm gì đó, bao giờ Kiên cũng thử đưa ra các phương pháp của chính bản thân mình. điều ấy khiến ông rất là hài lòng và tránh được cái cảm xúc khó chịu khi nhân viên “đùn việc” về cho mình. Ông luôn khuyến khích Kiên bày tỏ ý kiến, chủ ý của chính bản thân, luôn lắng nghe lời nói của Kiên, để triển khai được điều đó, hẳn cấp trên của Kiên phải rất tôn trọng một nhân viên như Kiên.

đã đạt được sự tôn trọng của cấp trên là bạn đã đặt các viên gạch thứ nhất trên tuyến phố thăng tiến thành công xuất sắc của mình. Thế mới biết thỉnh thoảng các hành động nhỏ mỗi ngày bạn thể hiện trên công sở, trong môi trường thao tác làm việc, những mẩu truyện bâng quơ với quản lý lại là cơ hội bạn thể hiện chính mình là ai và ăn được điểm hoàn hảo và tuyệt vời nhất trong ánh mắt cấp trên. không thực sự khó để đã đạt được tôn trọng của cấp trên nếu bản thân bạn biết phương pháp chứng tỏ bản lĩnh tin cậy của chính bản thân.

----------

